# Iranian sub in Strait of Hormuz



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't see anything come up in a search...

It looks like Iran is attention whoring again.  I really don't think this will have a significant impact on anything, but maybe I am wrong.  I thought it was interesting they mentioned a 3 or 4 front war.  I guess it is possible if they get the support of surrounding countries and organizations.  If not, I have a hard time believing Iran can compete on more than 2 fronts.  Can people better schooled than I am in this region pop in with some thoughts?



> Days after the US and 30 other nations began naval exercises in the Persian Gulf; Tehran has announced it is sending a Russian submarine to bolster its forces in the area.
> 
> The Taregh-1, one of three Russian built Kilo class submarines, was sent to the southern port of Bandar Abbas, after completing a refit earlier this year.
> 
> ...


SOURCE




> This morning Iran decided it would be a good idea to launch a submarine and a destroyer into the same waters in which the U.S. is concurrently conducting a training.
> 
> Iran's news agency says the country sent out its "refitted" Tareq-901 submarines and the Sahand destroyer on direct orders of Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, according to Reuters.
> 
> ...


SOURCE


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope they do, it would be good training.


----------

